# Scale comparisons for ships



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

hi folks i was just floating through the internet in energy form when i stumbled across this image.











It brought a smile to my face, what i wanted to know was can anyone identify the vessels or at least the series that the ships are from. 
Obviously there are the imperial vessels, star trek on the left (including deep space nine at the top left) a star destroyer from star wars at the bottom next to a Ha'tak from stargate. What are the other ones (i'm not counting the buildings or godzilla.

please note that it's possible my lack of familiarity with imperial vessels means i might be seeing warhammer vessels as something i don't recognise. I don't recognise the 3 between the large imperial ship and the bottom row.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

It's all from here (http://www.merzo.net/), but the full set has a far greater variety of ships on display, as well as details of which ship it is, and which scifi universe it comes from. Seriously, anyone reading this, go there - they have ships from almost every series you can think of. Go to 10x, and scroll down about a third of the way.

And while the Imperium's ships are big (really big compared to most), there are still a hell of a lot that are equal or larger than them. For instance, even that small selection of ships has been, well, somewhat cropped to, er, accentuate the Imperial Battleships formidable magnitude (The digital equivalent of driving around in a Hummer, I suppose ). 










Still, size isn't everything, or so I've been told. I mean, so I've heard. From other people. I've never been told that. Not directly, or anything. Because I wouldn't need to you see. My space ship is huge, really!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well youve got the Star Trek ships on left as you pointed out, the biggest on on the second row, just under the emperor class ship is a droid control ship from star wars, the little ship above the Ha'tek, is the Battlestar Galactica ship, not sure about the one next to it, iv seen it before, i think it might be from Anime (edit yep it was its from Macross), the bottom one is also an imperial ship a cruiser if im seeing it right.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for that folks, the one i was missing is a Macross super dimensional fortress aparently.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice to see the super star destroyer romping home as the scale bad ass


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing that is not in here, I suppose becuase there is not artwork for them, are Culture GSV's which are monsterously hugh (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_types_of_the_Culture#General_Systems_Vehicle. They can be upto 200km long and 22 km wide, which is big!

I never realised how big Lexx was. That was a wierd TV show.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Godzilla.... and the mother ship from Stargate... and the Battlestar Galactica... and a Star Wars Star Destroyer.... and what looks like a Strike class cruiser... a Super Tanker... a ship that looks like it might be the mighty MO.... the Hindenbourgh... the Empire state building.... the Eiffel Tower.... That CN tower in Toronto


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Thanks for that folks, the one i was missing is a Macross super dimensional fortress aparently.


the SDF-1, the most badass ship ever created, screw everything else.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thats pretty damn cool haha

go go imperium!! build bigger ships!!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

No one mentioned Babylon 5 and above to the left of it is an Omega-class destroy used by Earth, which IIRC was the biggest Warship the Earthfleet had next to it's super-carrier and it's colonization vessles prior to the introduction of its Warlock vessels and the Victory Class Destroy (but that was built for the Interstellar Alliance).

Having written this I think I just lost 100 social "coolness" points!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> No one mentioned Babylon 5 and above to the left of it is an Omega-class destroy used by Earth, which IIRC was the biggest Warship the Earthfleet had next to it's super-carrier and it's colonization vessles prior to the introduction of its Warlock vessels and the Victory Class Destroy (but that was built for the Interstellar Alliance).
> 
> Having written this I think I just lost 100 social "coolness" points!



To be fair i think the very fact that this is a thread about the true life scale of fictional ships will probabley loose us cool points if it got out.

incidentally B5 is on the picture that Maddermax posted, not on the origional that i was asking for help ID'ing.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

The one that really gets me is the space slug from Empire Strikes Back.


----------

